# DIRT 3 Ladezeiten Problem



## vwr32turbo (10. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe da ein schwerwiegendes Problem.Also meine Ladezeiten bei DiRT3  sind extrem lang so ca.2 minuten.Habe auch schon gegooglet,aber nichts  gefunden was mein Problem lösen könnte.Habe etwas von v-sync oder  ähnlichem gehört.Das sollte man i-wie abschalten. Was ist V-sync und was  könntet ihr mir noch empfelen,denn es macht gar keine Lust auf ein  Rennen zu wraten das auch nur 1-2 minuten dauert. Ich hoffe ihr könnt  mir helfen.Ach ja,meine Daten:AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 6400+, 0,NVIDIA  GeForce 9400 GT 1024.0 MB, Mainbord: Speicher: 2047.3 MB
PS:Und viel Speicherplatz habe ich auf der Festplatte auch,denn es soll  ja so sein ,dass das Spiel viel "Luft zum Atmen bracuht" oder so  ähnlich. Danke im Vorraus


----------



## tobsel88 (11. August 2011)

Lirgt wahrscheinlich am System. Also aufrüsten oder eben damit abfinden


----------



## Own3r (11. August 2011)

Es reicht eigentlich, wenn du in den Sammelthread deine Frage stellst. 

Wie gesagt: System zu langsam...


----------

